# Scooting right on in



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

So, our cockatiel, Winnie, loves to go in the budgie cage. She plays with their toys, eats their food and scoots right on in with them on the perch. It's so cute and funny! Some days I consider housing them all in a giant cage together.








(Pixie, Mickey, Snow, Winnie)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

mspvice said:


> So, our cockatiel, Winnie, loves to go in the budgie cage. She plays with their toys, eats their food and scoots right on in with them on the perch. It's so cute and funny! Some days o consider housing them all in a giant cage together.
> 
> View attachment 142866
> 
> (Pixie, Mickey, Snow, Winnie)


Hahaha that's adorable! Snow looks like she's a little claustrophobic 
I'm so glad Winnie is friends with the budgie flock!


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

So cute, I hope our guys get along like this.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Adorable! That picture is priceless.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*this reminds me of that game for kids "find the one which does not belong" :laughing:*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

So adorable!:loveeyes: It's nice to see they are friends.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

My tiel is the same way Michele. I let him out with the budgies and he want's to drink out of everyone of their water bowls, and play with their toy's...funny stuff, thank's for sharing....


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*Hahaha!! Aww that's so adorable!!!  I like your furthest budgies face like 'what!? Who's this, what's going on' *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I love that photo, it's so sweet to see them all lined up on the same perch and so comfy too!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *this reminds me of that game for kids "find the one which does not belong" :laughing:*


...one of these things
is not like the other
one of these things
doesn't belong
can you tell which thing
is not like the other
before I finish this song...
:laughing: 
DEFINITELY


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Michele,

That picture is precious!

How wonderful that Winnie feels as if she is part of the budgie flock and they have so graciously accepted her. *


----------

